
Prime Minister claims laws of mathematics 'do not apply' in Australia - yawz
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/malcolm-turnbull-prime-minister-laws-of-mathematics-do-not-apply-australia-encryption-l-a7842946.html
======
pmdulaney
Without having read the article, I'm going to bet he or she did NOT say, "The
laws of mathematics do not apply in Australia."

~~~
pmdulaney
OK, I was wrong: "The laws of mathematics are very commendable, but the only
law that applies in Australia is the law of Australia."

~~~
yawz
Never underestimate the power of politics. :)

